# Bunk carpets wearing down



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Ive noticed that the inside corners of my bunk carpets are wearing down. One part actually wore all the way down to the wood. Any idea what could be causing this? I use liquid rollers to dry launch. Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It wore down because it is a pressure point. They need to be adjusted a little bit to even out the weight.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

That was my first thought but it looks like when the boat is sitting on the trailer the entire bunk has good contact with the hull. When I am winching the boat onto the trailer the bow section of the hull definitely causes a pressure point on the inside of the bunks, due to the hull entry. I don't want to adjust them because then when the boat is completely on the trailer, there will be a new pressure point


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks can be deceiving when under load. If you adjust the outer edge up say 3/8" you may end up perfect. The adjustment won't take much to get the hull squarely on the bunk. This will also be less stress on your hull.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Gotcha. I'll give it a try. I've never adjusted bunks before, should I just shim it with an angled piece of wood under the bunks?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your bunks are held on by a bracket with a single bolt then just loosen the bolts and they will adjust themselves. You may have to twist them just a tad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s not from the bunks being out of alignment with the hull, it’s from the sharper deadrise at the bow and as the hull slides on the bunks there is contact on the inside first then as the hull flattens out it sits on the bunks flat. I adjust lots of trailers for people with boats of all kinds and it is the same issue. The sharper the bow entry the more exaggerated the wear on the inside of the bunks. To remedy this I remove the carpet and run a round over router bit down both edges of the bunks to lessen the sharp corners and re-staple the carpet then add a second layer for more cushion.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy that makes so much sense!! I think I am gonna do that before mine wear unevenly!
Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Smackdaddy that makes so much sense!! I think I am gonna do that before mine wear unevenly!
> Thanks!


I like to make sense! Go walk around a boat ramp and take a look at everyone’s bunks and I bet 90% of them have wood showing on the inside corner of the bunks. It’s crazy that trailer builders don’t run a router down the bunk boards before carpeting them. I did this on several trailers in the last year and even on my guide buddy’s 26’ bay boat there is no wear and he launches his boat at least 3-4 times a week on a slow week.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Smackdaddy, can you recommend a specific round over bit?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_waters said:


> Smackdaddy, can you recommend a specific round over bit?


The one I use is just a quarter round with about a 3/4” radius. Anything is better than a square edge.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If bunk wood is soft enough ,you can belt sand a pretty good radius as well


----------

